# Perfect rating 500/500



## StluZg (Oct 21, 2021)

yes, it is possible. After almost 9000 rides I managed to get a perfect rating. I expected something in the form of a bonus but ...
The key to success ... nothing special, just the basic rules:
good car
clean car
accurate navigation
I don’t talk if the client doesn’t start talking
and a little luck in avoiding psychopaths, sociopaths, and other lunatics
greetings from Croatia - EU


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Interesting that at 5.00 the period turns to a comma. Is thatan international thing? Whatever the car, you make the same amount as someone who gets a 4,97 except that you will do anything you have to to make the rider happy even if it costs you money.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

No offense. But I have over 20,000 rides. You are no better or i than a guy who is a 4.85 in ubers eyes. I am now a 4.95. I avg a 4.83 in my peak earnings with real surge. Although it's nice to have a good rating. It means nothing.
Now in usa a few years ago at 20,000 rides uber gave us $10,000 bonus. I was short . I got $1000 at the time...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> Now in usa a few years ago at 20,000 rides uber gave us $10,000 bonus. I was short . I got $1000 at the time...


Uber discriminates against short people?
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice going. Here's a cookie.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I was hoping for just crumbs. Cookies not needed.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

StluZg said:


> yes, it is possible. After almost 9000 rides I managed to get a perfect rating. I expected something in the form of a bonus but ...
> The key to success ... nothing special, just the basic rules:
> good car
> clean car
> ...


Why didn't you include the rides along with the screenshot? You could be a new driver.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Croatians are better humans than Americans confirmed.
Nice to see a fellow Hrvati on here - bravo brate🥳👏🇭🇷


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

StluZg said:


> yes, it is possible. After almost 9000 rides I managed to get a perfect rating. I expected something in the form of a bonus but ...
> The key to success ... nothing special, just the basic rules:
> good car
> clean car
> ...


Congratulations your the perfect slave ant! 🤑


----------



## Montgomery800 (Oct 21, 2021)

yes, you are right indeed but sometimes it makes a problem with the procedure of refilling the book rides.


----------



## riders_plz (Mar 11, 2021)

StluZg said:


> yes, it is possible. After almost 9000 rides I managed to get a perfect rating. I expected something in the form of a bonus but ...
> The key to success ... nothing special, just the basic rules:
> good car
> clean car
> ...


Let me guess, you work in a small town in Croatia? Population around 100,000?

Here in Melbourne (population 5,100,000) there’s always going to be an asshole, always!!!!


----------



## StluZg (Oct 21, 2021)

I drive in Zagreb which has 1,000,000 inhabitants. Dear fellow drivers I just set this up to share statistics and nothing more. I expected respect from Uber in the form of bonuses. Uber is very fast and excludes you when you have a bad ratings and when you have a good one, nothing to anyone ...
greetings to all and especially to the Croats  . Pozdrav bratu


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I like you hot singer lilly?? She is so sexy and built. And great singer. I probably got her name wrong


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Will you delete this thread and give your award back via a disacceptance speech, the moment you get another 4* rating?


----------



## StluZg (Oct 21, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Will you delete this thread and give your award back via a disacceptance speech, the moment you get another 4* rating?


The 5.0 rating comes with 498/5 and 2/4 so I accept 4 . But there’s always some moody person or a lunatic or a misdirection of navigation (waze) ... it’s just a matter of time.


----------



## riders_plz (Mar 11, 2021)

StluZg said:


> I drive in Zagreb which has 1,000,000 inhabitants. Dear fellow drivers I just set this up to share statistics and nothing more. I expected respect from Uber in the form of bonuses. Uber is very fast and excludes you when you have a bad ratings and when you have a good one, nothing to anyone ...
> greetings to all and especially to the Croats  . Pozdrav bratu


Yeah but there’s nothing really in it for Uber, to award us for high ratings. Nice to see people are nice in Zagreb. I’m 4.97, very clean car and do not talk to pax unless they talk to me. I generally find low rated pax do not rate their driver at all, so it’s the higher rater pax to watch out for.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

StluZg said:


> I expected respect from Uber in the form of bonuses.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 621524


It’s mind blowing how people think the ratings system is for anyone’s benefit but Uber’s.

Even PAX ratings are forUber’s benefit. Higher rating means higher chance the first available ant will want to pick them up, including veteran ants who know the game.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I am also 5 star driver


----------



## riders_plz (Mar 11, 2021)

🤣


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I am also 5 star driver
> 
> View attachment 621547


Can I get some Marlboro reds and can you cash a check?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Can I get some Marlboro reds and can you cash a check?


I bathe you feet as well, no? Ok?
My family hungry and need many 5 star
Every night we eat cold canned mackerel at airport


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Try going for 5 | 100 | 0, maybe then I will be impressed, probably not.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Every night we eat cold canned mackerel at airport


What's wrong with eating fish in a can? Mackerel, tuna, salmon, whitting are all delicious. 

Add an egg and bread crumbs to make Patties.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

StluZg said:


> yes, it is possible. After almost 9000 rides I managed to get a perfect rating.



To someone of Anglo origin that’s an interesting name. What was it before you reached the perfect 5★, Stinko?


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

My post COVID experience has been that people are more easy going. Another thing I’ve found is something UBER refuses to admit, that revenge rating from customers is very typical. 

I had 500/500 5* rating when 2 women in my car were having a super racist classist and bigoted conversation in my car. I bit my tongue during the trip and made no hint of anger. After the trip I reported the incident/experience to Uber. It was getting late and they were my last ride, by the time I got home I had a fresh 1* on my account. Leave it to Uber to let racists be racist and rate the driver negative for reporting the racism.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Gibman73 said:


> My post COVID experience has been that people are more easy going. Another thing I’ve found is something UBER refuses to admit, that revenge rating from customers is very typical.
> 
> I had 500/500 5* rating when 2 women in my car were having a super racist classist and bigoted conversation in my car. I bit my tongue during the trip and made no hint of anger. After the trip I reported the incident/experience to Uber. It was getting late and they were my last ride, by the time I got home I had a fresh 1* on my account. Leave it to Uber to let racists be racist and rate the driver negative for reporting the racism.


Yep. I had to eat a 1* today, and a complaint of “bad driving” from a pax who wanted me to take her thru a fast food drive thru on a round trip. Told her no. She got mad. I ended the trip and told her to get out.

Got the warning email 30 minutes later.

This ratchet knew what she was doing, too. She added the 2nd stop during the trip (back to where I picked her up). I thought I was taking her to work when I started the trip. Newp.

Stuff like this is why we all just don’t care about our own ratings. Very few are lucky enough to not have such an encounter in 500 trips.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

StluZg said:


> yes, it is possible. After almost 9000 rides I managed to get a perfect rating. I expected something in the form of a bonus but ...
> The key to success ... nothing special, just the basic rules:
> good car
> clean car
> ...


B S.... It is an anomaly. Keep driving into the Hood...just for spite
.. As lot of 1's..I have 27,000..
Keep 🚒 ng


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

The super uber said:


> B S.... It is an anomaly. Keep driving into the Hood...just for spite
> .. As lot of 1's..I have 27,000..
> Keep 🚒 ng


Yep. It’s crazy luck. Says nothing about the driver or car. You could offer to give 500 consecutive trips for free, and still end up with a 1*.


----------



## StluZg (Oct 21, 2021)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Try going for 5 | 100 | 0, maybe then I will be impressed, probably not.
> 
> View attachment 621613


Impressive statistics, congratulations.
I don't think I'll ever be close to this statistic because I have my own rules:
I accept rides that are max.10 mins away from me
i don't drive a pax that has a rating less than 4.4
Unfortunately most of the rides I cancel are when I set a destination route for home. Uber then gives me extremely bad and wrong rides and I want to go home for a beer and a cigarette as soon as possible.
In the picture is the lowest rating for the pax I've seen ... of course I didn't accept the ride.
When does Uber deactivate pax due to a bad rating? Maybe 1.99


----------



## StluZg (Oct 21, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Yep. It’s crazy luck. Says nothing about the driver or car. You could offer to give 500 consecutive trips for free, and still end up with a 1*.


Totally agree


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

StluZg said:


> When does Uber deactivate pax due to a bad rating? Maybe 1.99


Naw! They’re paxholes, but they’re paying paxholes… Uber gladly resets them back to a 5.0 👥


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

StluZg said:


> The key to success


Funny how some people define success. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Personally I think it's great that he takes pride in what he does. I wish more people did that.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm at 5.00 for 2 months now.......though it would have dropped by now.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Gibman73 said:


> My post COVID experience has been that people are more easy going. Another thing I’ve found is something UBER refuses to admit, that revenge rating from customers is very typical.
> 
> I had 500/500 5* rating when 2 women in my car were having a super racist classist and bigoted conversation in my car. I bit my tongue during the trip and made no hint of anger. After the trip I reported the incident/experience to Uber. It was getting late and they were my last ride, by the time I got home I had a fresh 1* on my account. Leave it to Uber to let racists be racist and rate the driver negative for reporting the racism.


Probably should have minded your own business 
OR joined in. Then you woulda gotten a tip !


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

syill waiting for my 500 rides 5.0 cash bonus. uber says they got is in the app, after the next ride..


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

And how many riders did you give 5 stars to? Probably all of them. 90% or more didn't tip you a dime despite what I'm sure is your policy of water, gum, carrying groceries, opening doors, blah blah blah.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I just got hit with some 4 stars and a 3.....back at 4.99 LOL.........oh the pain !!!


----------

